# New 100x50x70 Leucomelas Tank



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

After rebuilding my old tank (80x40x50) it still had some issue's.
And i wanted to expand the tank so that was a great excuse to get a new one.

My new tank is 100x50x70 and has special drilled holes for the misting system.
I've put all of my old plants in the new tank and added some new plants aswel.
Unfortunately lost a whole collection of photo's of the tank/setup.
But i still got a few for you guys.

First up the styrofoam
New viv (2) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

I've used a layer of great stuff and elastopur on top (two component adhesive)
And coated it with a firm layer of peat and moss.

New viv (1) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

I've also used the same setup as in the last tank.
An aquarium heater on the bottom and a pump for circulation.
Those are housed in a simple plastic container (just for protection).
Bottom of the tank is filled with Hydropellets (rougly translated... just the clay balls... you guys probably know the word for it  )
On top of that the abg substrate and moss.

Tank is (on the photo) probably 3/4 month running.
Totalshot by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Everything is finally growing well.
Frogs are completely happy in the new tank and eating/doing very well.
I'm thinking of expanding the leuco trio with some more frogs, or adding an thumbnail to the tank.
(but not sure yet... still need to do some research)

Some more pics:

Bromeliad by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Leucomelas Dartfrog by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Im very happy about this tank and i can't wait to see this fully grown


----------



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful viv! great job planting, that will look amazing all grown in!


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Great looking viv. I was wondering if the OP or anyone else could identify the two plants I circled. That brom is awesome and I love the leaves on the lower one. TIA!


----------



## pooky125 (Jan 16, 2012)

Gibbs.JP said:


> Great looking viv. I was wondering if the OP or anyone else could identify the two plants I circled. That brom is awesome and I love the leaves on the lower one. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 208930


The one on the bottom left is a Pilea involucrata "Moon Valley".


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Gibbs.JP said:


> Great looking viv. I was wondering if the OP or anyone else could identify the two plants I circled. That brom is awesome and I love the leaves on the lower one. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 208930



Top one is *Vriesea splendens*


----------



## Mike5401 (Nov 21, 2015)

Wow this looks awesome, great job! I agree once grown in it will look amazing.


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Very nice. The broms look great.


----------



## moore40 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nic looking setup!


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

VPardoel said:


> Top one is *Vriesea splendens*


Thanks for the specification and for sharing you pics. Could you let me know where you got that Vriesea Splendens? Is it a "mini"? I've been looking around online and haven't found any for sale.

Thanks!


----------



## Auri (Jan 7, 2016)

So this might not be available everywhere, but I just picked up a vriesea splendens for $9 at Lowes last weekend.... Might be worth a scouting trip.


----------



## Namaste (Oct 18, 2015)

Great looking setup and choice of frogs. Love my leucs. Good luck!


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for the reply's

@Gibbs to be honest i don't know if its the mini


I gave my biggest brom (on the right) to somebody with an much larger tank.
And decided to get multiple small broms instead.
i've also added some new plants to the tank.

I'll post an update with pictures within a couple of days


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

VPardoel said:


> Thanks for the reply's
> 
> @Gibbs to be honest i don't know if its the mini
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks. Looking forward to seeing updated pics!


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Like i said i got some new plants.
I waited with the pictures to see if the plants didn't die and were growing... and they were 
I don't have their names right now, but i can look them up if people want to know them.

Total by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Ficus is finally growing like a madman.
Can't wait to see the whole background covered.

Ficus by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Bromelia (2) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Bromelia (1) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

And an update isn't complete without the frogs

Leucomelas (1) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Leucomelas (2) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Leucomelas (3) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

love it, great setup and pictures. also cant wait to see the whole background covered with that ficus
is that dimension in inches or cm?


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

kromar said:


> love it, great setup and pictures. also cant wait to see the whole background covered with that ficus
> is that dimension in inches or cm?


Tnx and cm


----------



## pako (Apr 30, 2015)

Very beautiful and healthy plants. I love your tank


----------



## Mehtevas (Mar 22, 2014)

Looks very nice, nice selection of plants and also your wood on the right side.


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

What a couple of months can do for a tank 

APRIL
Total by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

JULY
Full tank shot July 2016 by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Most of the colorful flowers are gone, but at least the tank is starting to look like a nice green jungle.
I rarely trim it to keep it a natural look, only the ficus on the background needs some trimming now and then.

Feeding time (im using an apple to lure in the fruitflies)
Doesn't look very great in the total shot.. but it works.
Leucomelas feeding (1) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Enjoying the little hut
Dendrobates Leucomelas (2) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (1) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (3) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (7) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (6) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

And my personal favorite shot

Dendrobates Leucomelas (5) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Very nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

I might of missed it but what species of ficus is that? I looks kind of like creeping fig but It looks sort of different from what I'm used to seeing.


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Dātokaeru56;2722025 said:


> I might of missed it but what species of ficus is that? I looks kind of like creeping fig but It looks sort of different from what I'm used to seeing.


Ficus Pumila and i guess thats the same as creeping fig.
If i check on google i'm also seeing multiple patterns and colours.
But i don't really know what subspecies (if that is a thing with plants) i've got.
Just the most common kind i guess.


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

What kind of lighting are you using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skoram (Apr 20, 2015)

Really beautiful tank and awesome photographs!

I'm curious - did the ficus spread that way naturally or did you have to help move it into certain directions?


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

ChrisAZ said:


> What kind of lighting are you using?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2x 55 watt pl lights.
And 2 seperate small heat bulbs just to get the temperature up a little bit.


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

skoram said:


> Really beautiful tank and awesome photographs!
> 
> I'm curious - did the ficus spread that way naturally or did you have to help move it into certain directions?


Thanks Skoram!

The ficus did need a bit of help in the beginning.
I've placed multiple small pieces of ficus and that did the job.
The ficus mostly found its own way, but when i saw that it was hanging down or blocking some of the broms i placed it back on the background so it could root there.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Amazing pics!


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Small update.

In the last couple of week i've added 2 new 55 watt pl lamps.
You can really see the animals and plants reacting to it.
The animals are much often out in the open, and the plants are doing fine as well .
1 larger bromeliad sadly died so i'll be replacing him with a new one.
When the plants start to grow a bit better i'll post another picture update.


----------



## k5MOW (Jun 19, 2015)

Your vivarium looks great.


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

New year, new update 

Like i said the plants started to do really well.
The fireball broms started to get the iconic pink centre and the rest started growing really well.
The Soleirolia soleirolii (don't know if its baby tears or angel tears in english) is slowly taking over the tank and making a carpet.
I always loved that look in aquariums, so i will be keeping this.

Sadly some plants didn't make it due to the low lighting i had before.
And i had to trim down some of the ficus because it was blocking alot of light.
But its time for some pics 

Full tank shot
Full tank shot Jan 2017 by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Leucomelas (3) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Leucomelas (2) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Leucomelas (1) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

And some lucky shots!

Leucomelas feeding (2) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Leucomelas feeding (1) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Next up is letting the tank grow in and maybe getting a couple more leucomelas.


----------



## Collectordon (Dec 4, 2016)

Your vivarium looks incredible! The plants seem to be filling in nicely! Thanks for the posts and information!


----------



## SteppingStones (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks great! Love the begonias, a favorite for sure


----------



## nick65 (Mar 7, 2005)

great tank Vincent!
what lighting do you use now? you mentioned you changed it to more powerful lights..
nick


----------



## carnzayne (Jan 3, 2017)

If you could. Would you move any of the plants that you have in there now? 
Back to front etc.?


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

@nick65

I had 2 55watt Pl lamps and i've upgraded it with another 2 55 watt lamps.


@carnzayne

Yes i would definitely do that if the frogs wouldn't mind me taking down the whole tank.
To bad that i will be ripping out the whole background if i tried that.. the roots are going everywhere.
But i've been thinking about a new plant setup.
For now everything is growing very well and its not a priority right now.


----------



## wolfeingtons (Nov 2, 2012)

Some awesome looking chubby Leucs. Really like the overall look of the viv as well. I couldn't decide if I wanted to completely vine up the back of a newer tank I was making of leave it a little more open. Think I might just let it go crazy and cover it after seeing yours.


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Let it go and go crazy... if my tank had a name it would be that.

At first i was pretty busy with keeping the plants trimmed and looking nice.
But nowadays i just let the plants go their way.
Except for the ficus on the background... if i don't trim that all the broms would be completely overrun.

Talk about growing plants... the begonia (*Begonia Rex* if im correct) started to produce a flower bud 
My first flower in a dartfrog tank!
The leafs were getting big... but also heavy... 
With the weight of the water (and chubby frogs) the leafs and the whole plants started hanging and growing more on the surface of the tank.
No big deal to be honest... its still growing like mad and i kinda like the look of it.
Will post a full tank shot in a couple of days.

But here are some flower pics, and a bonus belly shot 

Begonia Flower (2) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Begonia Flower (1) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Leucomelas on glass by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome tank.. what plants are these that are circled?










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## d_mill24 (Jan 22, 2017)

Tank looks great! How many times do you list a day?


----------



## d_mill24 (Jan 22, 2017)

How many time do you Mist a day?**


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

@GOSKN5

Top one is the Begonia rex (if im correct)
Bottom one is Gynura aurantiaca

@d_mill24

I've got an automatic system that provides the tank every 3 hours or so with a minute of fine mist.
And if its needed i'll manually mist some of the broms and/or spaces the nozzles can't reach.


----------



## Jaco_T (Oct 7, 2016)

WOW!!!

on your flickr I found this photo https://www.flickr.com/photos/vincentpardoel/19085577830/ what is the name of the plant?


----------



## Keni (Feb 1, 2017)

Love the look of this viv. The plants are awesome. I just set up a 29g a few weeks ago but I'm thinking of redoing in in a 40b.


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks 

@Jaco

Soleirolia soleirolii aka baby tears


----------



## wolfeingtons (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks awesome, so fun seeing them grow in and how the whole viv changes. Wish I could have some Leucs. Always loved their look. Just don't think I could do the loud call at my place.


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

wolfeingtons said:


> Looks awesome, so fun seeing them grow in and how the whole viv changes. Wish I could have some Leucs. Always loved their look. Just don't think I could do the loud call at my place.


The frogs do have a loud call.. but its not as loud to be honest.
Its roughly the same as a canary or something..
Enjoyable and subtle.
But if the frogs are sitting on my vent screen in the front it is a bit louder.

But i've kept E. Anthonyi before my leucs and they were really loud.
So loud i could here them outside my house.
But if you don't want any calling frogs its best to avoid these frogs


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

The call is one reason we selected leucs... mine are little so not calling yet but I can't wait...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## AOA (Jan 19, 2017)

tank looks great....plant selection is superb. aesthetics is excellent. the whole tank flows really well to the eye.

Cheers
JD


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Tnx!


Time for some new photo's

Love the little flowers in my tank

Begonia bloom by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (1) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (2) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (4) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Dendrobates Leucomelas (3) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

And i love all the detail on the skin of the frogs  so awesome


----------



## Art93 (Mar 19, 2017)

Awesome build!


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Excellent photos! That last closeup is incredible. Forgive me if you've already mentioned it; what camera are you using?


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Woodswalker said:


> Excellent photos! That last closeup is incredible. Forgive me if you've already mentioned it; what camera are you using?


Thanks!

I'm using a D7000 with a 85mm macro lens


----------



## FlyFishRI (Jan 15, 2017)

Such a beautiful home for your frogs! Even with how common they are, Leucs are still my favorite for many reasons, I love them! Is your Ficus from Home Depot/Lowes? I saw some there that looks similar as well as the same species Selaginella that Glass Box sells but was nervous about getting them. For one, I am not sure how my propegating skills are and was afraid I would just kill them when I try to grow out some clippings from them and second I was worried about pesticides.


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

FlyFishRI said:


> Such a beautiful home for your frogs! Even with how common they are, Leucs are still my favorite for many reasons, I love them! Is your Ficus from Home Depot/Lowes? I saw some there that looks similar as well as the same species Selaginella that Glass Box sells but was nervous about getting them. For one, I am not sure how my propegating skills are and was afraid I would just kill them when I try to grow out some clippings from them and second I was worried about pesticides.


Thanks!

I got the ficus (as most of my plants) from local breeders and/or other dartfrog keepers around here.
So i wasn't very afraid it would contain pesticides etc.
I would give it a go if i were you, imo the ficus is one of the most easier plants.
(maybe try to get it from another dartkeeper near you so you know its clean and safe)
As long as it has place/space to root itself on a background.
Its growing very well since the beginning and i really need to trim it every 2 weeks or else the tank will be overgrown.


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

And a small update on the tank.

I wanted to get extra frogs to stop the agression.... atm the agression is gone, so thats a good thing.
(still planning to add more though)

But i've got other things to fix first.
I'm dealing with an HUGE snail infestation which bothers me alot.
In every picture you can see small snails... and its just ugly.. like algea in a fishtank.

So far i've tried a piece of lettuce at night in the tank (works the best atm)
A piece of banana of other fruit didn't really work (not as much as the lettuce)
And (this may be a dumb one..) but beer.... in the greenhouse this works like a charm for the snails.
I've had small tubes that i filled with beer and pushed in the substrate, of course so small that the frogs couldn't do anything with it.
But that didn't work at all.

So im sticking to the lettuce for now.
I've read here that a dry ice method could work.. but its a little hard to get hold of here.
And the last resort is to fully tear down the tank and clean everything.
Some pieces of the background are starting to come loose..... so maybe in the future that would be an option.

And i had 2 rotting bromeliads unfortunately.
I've pinned them right into the background and by doing that the roots were probably getting a little wet and starting to rot.
Maybe i'll tie a bromeliad to the large piece of wood in the right.. but i won't be pinning them into the background again.

A thing i had to learn the hard way... maybe pin some sort of plant cup in the background and put it in there...

Anyway the tank is far from being perfect  but its getting there


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

The snails aren't a big problem anymore.. and the broms were replaced.
However the begonia rex is getting HUGE and blocking some of the other plants.
Some small ones didn't get enough light etc.
But i like the look of it... and the frogs love sitting on the leafs.

Time for some pics.

Total shot

Vivarium01 (1) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

And some random macro's and frog pics

Vivarium01 (3) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Vivarium01 (2) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Vivarium01 (6) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Vivarium01 (5) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Vivarium01 (4) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Vivarium01 (7) by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

The begonia didn't do so well after it went massive over time.
I've added some branches in the tank and will probably add a plant in between them.

Full tank shot

Vivarium Totalshot by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Some macro's of the plants and moss

Macro plant by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Macro moss by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

And the frogs

Leucomelas by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

Leucomelas by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr

And my favorite 

Leucomelas face by Vincent Pardoel, on Flickr


----------

